# Windows 7 Multiboot - ich hab´s gemacht!



## highspeedpingu (6. Mai 2009)

*Windows 7 Multiboot - ich hab´s gemacht!*

Da ich gestern keine zufriedenstellenden Antworten bezüglich Win 7 / 64 und Multiboot bekam, habe ich es heute einfach mal selber ausprobiert:

Vorhanden war eine HD mit 4 Partitionen auf welcher in 
"C" / "D" / "F" / jeweils eine Version von Win Xp 32 bit installiert sind.
"E" ist für Daten reserviert.
Ich habe dem Win 7 heute eine eigene 500Gb HD als 2. SATA Platte zur Verfügung gestellt.
Nach dem booten von DVD konnte ich die Platte separat als Installationsort anwählen. Nach 20 min war der ganze Spuk vorbei und Win 7 installiert!
Ich mußte keinen einzigen Treiber nachinstallieren oder noch irgendwas einstellen. Alle Geräte wurden erkannt und funktionieren einwandfrei.

Die vorher installierten Betriebssysteme ( 3x XP ) wurden nicht beeinträchtigt
Der Start sieht jetzt wie folgt aus:

Nach dem "piep" habe ich eine Auswahlmöglichkeit zwischen
"WINDOWS 7" und "FRÜHERE WINDOWSVERSION" wenn ich auf letztere gehe, komme ich in das "alte" Bootmenü zur Auswahl meiner 3 XP Versionen.
Wähle ich "Windows 7" aus startet dies direkt.

Es geht also problemlos und stört sich nicht gegenseitig.


----------



## Ryugan (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Multiboot - ich hab´s gemacht!*

hi freut mich dass es bei dir geklappt hat bei mir leider nicht -.- 
habe eine festplatte 3 partionen eine für vista, eine für win 7 und eine für daten
sobald ich win 7 installiert habe erkennt es sozusagen vista nicht mehr soll heißen es läd automatisch win 7 und unter msconfig wird auch nur win 7 angezeigt... wenn ich jetzt die partition von vista auf aktiv setzte (datenträgerverwaltung) und ich dann den pc neustarte kommt ne meldung dass bootmgr nicht gefunden werden kann...wenn ich versuche vista per dvd wieder zu reparieren geht dies nicht...

bin jetzt gerade wieder unter win 7 on und hoffe dass mir vllt geholfen werden kann, so dass vista wieder geht ich aber auf den dualboot mir win 7 nicht verzichten muss

gruß ryugan


----------



## Lexx (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Multiboot - ich hab´s gemacht!*

..wie wärs mit einem Bootmanager.. ?


----------



## bschicht86 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Multiboot - ich hab´s gemacht!*

Schon im CMD-Modus die Bcdedit.exe probiert?
Damit kannste das Bootmenü anpassen, wie unter XP die Boot.ini
Habe dadurch 3x XP und 1x Vista auf einer Partition laufen...


----------



## DerSitzRiese (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Multiboot - ich hab´s gemacht!*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Schon im CMD-Modus die Bcdedit.exe probiert?
> Damit kannste das Bootmenü anpassen, wie unter XP die Boot.ini
> Habe dadurch 3x XP und 1x Vista auf einer Partition laufen...



auf einer Partition? 

du meinst Festplatte, oder!?


----------



## bschicht86 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Multiboot - ich hab´s gemacht!*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> auf einer Partition?
> 
> du meinst Festplatte, oder!?



Schon Richtig verstanden, Habe auf meiner Festplatte eine primäre Partition
und 3 logische Laufwerke.
Die logischen für Daten und Recovery und auf der primären liegen die besagten Betriebssysteme, kurz gesagt, alle auf C:...


----------



## highspeedpingu (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Multiboot - ich hab´s gemacht!*

Was machst denn du für Sachen


----------



## NightSurfer (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Multiboot - ich hab´s gemacht!*



highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Da ich gestern keine zufriedenstellenden Antworten bezüglich Win 7 / 64 und Multiboot bekam, habe ich es heute einfach mal selber ausprobiert:
> 
> Vorhanden war eine HD mit 4 Partitionen auf welcher in
> "C" / "D" / "F" / jeweils eine Version von Win Xp 32 bit installiert sind.
> ...


 
Meine Konfiguration sieht genauso aus. Allerdings habe ich vorher noch partitionieren (WinXP neu install.) müssen. Aber Windows 7 läuft jetzt auf einer 250GB neben einer extra Partit. mit WinXP SP3 völlig problemlos. Vor Allem, bin ich positiv überrascht wie problemlos Spiele auf Win7 laufen. Ich konnte mir jetzt auch endlich mal einige DX10 Techdemos von NVIDIA anschauen die hier bei PCG-Hardware zum Download angeboten wurden - einfach nur Geil. Für WinXP gibts ja wohl noch kein DX 10


----------

